# Vertical wood burning smoker



## downton (May 13, 2015)

Ordered the LSG 24x24x36 From Lone Star Grillz out of Willis, Texas. Anyone else have any experience with their products?


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 14, 2015)

Not sure what it looks like. Any pictures? Does it have a propane burner under a wood holding pan? Need more info.   Happy smoking!


----------



## noboundaries (May 14, 2015)

No experience, but nice smoker!  You got the offset vertical, right?  That was the only one that fit your dimensions on their website. 

Have fun with it!


----------



## downton (May 14, 2015)

Yes sir. Off set vertical 12 week delivery due to wait list.


----------



## buttburner (May 15, 2015)

they are a highly regarded pit

congrats


----------



## downton (May 15, 2015)

Thanks, for comment ButtBurner


----------



## bruno994 (May 15, 2015)

Lone Star does good work.  The gentleman building the pits has worked for another reputable Texas pit builder prior to splintering off on his own,  I think you'll be quite happy.


----------

